# Where Do You Guys Buy Your Nicotine From?



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

I'm keen to try my hand at mixing my own liquid - where do you guys buy your nicotine from and what flavor concentrate is it( is it like essence you use for baking ) just some advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/10/13)

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/
oupa is your one stop shop for these goodies.

also go read a little here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/diy-liquid/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

awesome thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (28/10/13)

Stroodlepuff just for interest sake what strength are you vaping at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

its between 9.5 and 12mg  Im trying to wean myself off nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (28/10/13)

Will you continue to vape 0mg once you are weaned off?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Yeah  I love the habit of it and the hobby which it has become - even had a friend who is not a smoker at all buy a kit with some 0mg juice just because of how nice it feels  I tend to mix my flavours half 12mg and half 0mg just because I think the 0mg juices offer waaaaay more flavour, the nicotine seems to steal away from the flavour a bit for me. Tried going straight to 0mg but ended up buying analogues so I think if I wean myself off slowly it will help  and if not oh well its still healthier than analogues any day of the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

I agree with the more flavour in 0mg, but there is one catch. PG gives "throat hit" but it really only makes the more vape which feels fuller in the throat. the real throat hit... that "krapperigheid" in the throat that we all want is from the nicotine. and for me personally to much PG just make my throat swell up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/10/13)

ended up mixing some juice with just pg/vg and some flavouring. did have a little more flavour and i could suck in a bunch more vape than i normally do but it was just like sucking in air. so that wasn't cool but since it was near the end of the month i decided to bung my bits of experimental mixes together with the no nic stuff so now i have a nice low nic chocolate vanilla mix with just a hint sometimes of pear. darn nice and will keep me happily puffing away untill my next order arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

that sounds pretty delish

Reactions: Like 1


----------

